# Princeton Winter 2016



## SCPrinceton (Jan 6, 2016)

*Website:* http://union.cubingusa.com/PrincetonWinter2016/index.php

*Date:* Saturday, February 6, 2016

*Registration:*
Registration fee will be paid online. Competitors must register and pay online to compete. There will be no at-the-door registration or payment.
$10 base registration + $2 per additional event
The competition is free for Princeton students. Princeton students who would like to compete must register online but do not have to pay. Instead, send a message using the contact form with your name and a comment that you are a Princeton student. Please use your Princeton email address as the "Reply Email".


Competition is limited to the first 85 people who register. (Filling up fast)

*Events:* 2x2-5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD

*Lunch:* Lunch will be from 12-1pm. It will not be provided. Instead, there will be a food gallery just one floor above where the competition will be held, where competitors can buy their own lunch.

*T-Shirts/Posters:* 


Here is a picture of the posters we will be selling at the competition:
http://i.imgur.com/6frO9mR.jpg

There won't be any T-shirts this time around. 


Oh, and CNN will be there.


Competition is sponsored by theCubicle.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Jan 8, 2016)

Registration is now full. Thank you everyone who signed up.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, I wish this didn't fill up so fast. I would have loved to go.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 11, 2016)

Why is the schedule broken into 15 minute intervals? Also i cant wait, I think its the farthest north ive gone for a comp, and it will be my 20th


----------



## SCPrinceton (Jan 16, 2016)

Others have commented about the weird scheduling format on the website. I'll fix it when I can.

Here is a picture of the posters we will be selling at the competition:
http://i.imgur.com/6frO9mR.jpg

Here is a picture of a the possible t-shirt that we could sell (via teespring, or any t-shirt crowdfunding website):
http://i.imgur.com/5zlu2Cv.jpg

Is there any interest for the t-shirt?
If there is, it probably will not ship out in time for the competition (campaign time + shipping time).

Let me know.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 16, 2016)

Ahhh, I wish I could go.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Jan 16, 2016)

Alan Chang said:


> Ahhh, I wish I could go.



Come, come!  I'll sneak you onto the registration list.


----------



## Pryge (Jan 17, 2016)

any1 wan buy me a plane ticket I'll bake you cookies


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 4, 2016)

Wait this is going on CNN?


----------



## SCPrinceton (Feb 6, 2016)

Competition is tomorrow.

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi people,

Thank you everyone for coming to Princeton Winter 2016!
And an extra thank you to everyone who helped out.

Please fill out this suggestion form.

Also, Alex Masss found two 3x3x3 cubes in his bag that aren't his.
If you think they/it are/is yours please contact him and describe the cube(s).


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2016)

Results are posted.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 8, 2016)

Kian said:


> Results are posted.



ooo didn't take long gj


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 8, 2016)

Kian said:


> Results are posted.



That was a close podium.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 9, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> That was a close podium.



And Collin was tied for average with Daniel Karnaukh, only won by single


----------

